# Seite geschützt mit Passwort und Benutzername



## defc0n1 (25. August 2004)

*htaccess wie klappst*

Hallo

ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit eine Seite auf meiner Homepage zu integrieren die man nur durch Eingebe eines Passwort und Benutzernamen erreicht.Besteht die möglichkeit so etwas in HTML zu schreiben oder muss ich das in PHP schreiben.Wenn mir jemand vielleicht ein wenig Quelltext dazu geben könnte wäre das echt super,

Danke


----------



## Ben Ben (25. August 2004)

Die einzige möglichkeit die mir das einfällt wäre das ganze Verzeichnis per .htaccess zu schützen. Um nur bestimmte Dateien zu schützen würde ich dann gerade hierfür einen Unterordner anlegen und diesen per .htaccess schützen.
Mehr zu .htaccess findet du hier


----------



## defc0n1 (25. August 2004)

*Danke*

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe.


----------



## defc0n1 (26. August 2004)

Da habbe ich gleich noch eine Frage meiner Site fehlt noch ein kleines Forum wie und womit schreibe ich das dafür brauch ich doch sicher ne Datenbank oder?iCH Will mir aber nicht so ein vorgefertigtes Forum einrichten sondern ein eigenes Proggen.


----------



## defc0n1 (30. August 2004)

Ok, ich weiß jetzt so in  welche Dateien ich erstellen muss um meine Seite mit htacces zu schützen, aber worein muss ich diese Dateien kopieren?

In den Anleitungen die ich dazu gelesen habe steht, dass ich sie in das Verzeichniss kopieren muss wo die zu schützenden Dateien liegen.
Allerdings liegt meine komplette page in einem Verzeichniss! Funktioniert es wenn ich die zu schützenden Dateien in einen Neuen Ordner im selben Verzeichniss packe und dort auch die htacess Dateien unterbringe?

Dann würde mich noch interessieren ob ich es mit htacess einem User ermöglichen kann das er sich auf meiner Seite registrieren kann und ich ihn nicht selber in die datei passwd eintragen muss sondern das das das Programm macht und wie?

Ich bitte um Antwort
Vielen Dank im vorraus

Fabian Kliem


----------



## Edemund (30. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von FabianKliem _
> *Da habbe ich gleich noch eine Frage meiner Site fehlt noch ein kleines Forum wie und womit schreibe ich das dafür brauch ich doch sicher ne Datenbank oder?iCH Will mir aber nicht so ein vorgefertigtes Forum einrichten sondern ein eigenes Proggen. *


Ja, eine Datenbank brauchst du dafür, textdateibasiert wäre das ganze glaube ich doch ein wenig krass.  
Für so eine Aufgabe eigent sich dann natürlich php in Verbindung mit Mysql immer ziemlich gut. Allerdings musst du dir natürlich im Klaren sein, dass ein eigenes Forum zu proggen (ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, dass es ein aufwändiges Forum sein soll), nicht die leichteste aller Übungen ist.


----------



## defc0n1 (30. August 2004)

Kannst du mir auch bei meiner anderen Frage weiterhelfen?
Wie ich das jetzt mit den htaccsess Dateien mache?
Ein Forum ist bis jetzt... nicht in Planung. Der Passwortschutz soll lediglich einen Teil der Seite schützen weil es einen geschäftlichen gibt und einen privaten.


----------



## dadiscobeat (30. August 2004)

Guck dir das mal an ... Sollte dich schon weiterbringen.

LINK


----------



## defc0n1 (30. August 2004)

LOL
Das hab ich auch gerade gefunden ist eine super Seite.
Wie sieht das htaccses dann eigentlich auf meiner Seite aus?
Sind dann da so zwei Eingabefelder mit Buttons zur Bestätigung etc. oder wie?


----------



## dadiscobeat (30. August 2004)

Das sieht dann so aus.


----------



## defc0n1 (30. August 2004)

Aha, apropo Screenshots wie macht man die eigentlich?


----------



## Edemund (30. August 2004)

z.B. einmal auf die Taste "Druck S-Abf" auf der Tastatur drücken.


----------



## defc0n1 (30. August 2004)

Und wo werden die Bilder dann gespeichert?


----------



## Edemund (30. August 2004)

Du kannst sie dann per Rechtsklick + Einfügen (oder aber STRG +V ) im Programm deiner Wahl einfügen.


----------

